# Issue with new DVR upgrades



## AduroT (Nov 18, 2007)

I've set the DVR to record a whole series of half hour time slots on Saturday nights. I don't watch all the shows, but they frequently change what is on when, and sometimes have movie specials on. This worked fine the way the DVR used to work, would just record whatever was on. Now it appears when they do a change, the DVR will not want to record the show because it's a different title. Is there anyway to get it to record a time slot regardless of what's in it?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

AduroT said:


> I've set the DVR to record a whole series of half hour time slots on Saturday nights. I don't watch all the shows, but they frequently change what is on when, and sometimes have movie specials on. This worked fine the way the DVR used to work, would just record whatever was on. Now it appears when they do a change, the DVR will not want to record the show because it's a different title. Is there anyway to get it to record a time slot regardless of what's in it?


If anyone has an answer to this, please, please, provide it. I'm still struggling to even make manual timers work.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

AduroT said:


> I've set the DVR to record a whole series of half hour time slots on Saturday nights. I don't watch all the shows, but they frequently change what is on when, and sometimes have movie specials on. This worked fine the way the DVR used to work, would just record whatever was on. Now it appears when they do a change, the DVR will not want to record the show because it's a different title. Is there anyway to get it to record a time slot regardless of what's in it?


Well if you don't care exactly what's in those time slots just use manual timers. If you do, just use DishPass.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, manual timers will definately work.


----------

